# Lampara (bulbo-bombillo) de 21 LED's (220 a 110V)



## piccoro (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola amigos, pues quiero saber si alguien puede ayudarme a hacer que estos bulbos funcionen en un socket e27 a 110v

les comento, hace unos dias compre 3 de estos bulbos en las especificaciones decia:

Operating voltage: 110/240V
Power: 1.5W
Light color: pure white
Size: 60 mm in diameter, 116 mm in height

esta es la imagen del "producto" mencionado






Mi sorpresa fue cuando cry al puse en el socket de 110v y vi que la luz que da es muy muy debil!! , me puse a revisar la caja y dice que el voltaje requerido son 230v!!!! 

yo no se pero cuando menos aqui en mexico el voltaje de los sockets es de 110v, por lo que estos bublos no me sirven 

se me ocurrio desarmar uno de ellos y vi q tiene...no se si es un resistor o lo q sea... es una pieza casi rectangular color rojo quemado, que dice 230v, mi pregunta es... se puede cambiar este (o algun otro componente) para que pueda funcionar en 110v?

La pieza q digo es la unica rojo quemado/marron que hay en la foto (del centro un poquito abajo a la izquierda):





les agradecere muchisimo su ayuda, gracias!!!

Tratare de poner imagenes cuando llegue a casa

igual y sirve para que las personas que quieran hacer sus luces con leds vean el circuito/diagrama y se hagan las suyas

PD. disculpen si es una tonteria pero apenas estoy aprendiendo, soy nuevo en esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2010)

Es necesario que releves el circuito para saber si es factible hacer el cambio.
Tiene mas cosas o es solo eso (difícil...pero bue...)?


----------



## piccoro (Ene 26, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es necesario que releves el circuito para saber si es factible hacer el cambio.
> Tiene mas cosas o es solo eso (difícil...pero bue...)?



Compre el foco hecho, no quiero hacer uno asi, no se si a eso te refieres

y pues mas tarde subire la foto de como esta el circuito dentro del bulbo por que ahora estoy en la oficina y no tengo como enviarlo

entre las cosas que vi ahi dentro hay un capacitor y esta pieza roja (q no se que es)

de momento es la unica informacion que tengo

gracias por responder tan pronto


----------



## jreyes (Ene 26, 2010)

Esa pieza es un condensador de poliéster.

Para que funcione correctamente deberías usar uno del doble de capacidad (reduciendo así la reactancia originalmente calculada para 220Vac).


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Ene 26, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Esa pieza es un condensador de poliéster.
> 
> Para que funcione correctamente deberías usar uno del doble de capacidad (reduciendo así la reactancia originalmente calculada para 220Vac).
> 
> ...



crees que cambiando esa por uno de doble capacidad sea necesario para que funcione con 110Vac? a ese condensador tambien hay soldada una resistencia, tambien habria q cambiar esa?

en un rato mas pongo la foto 

gracias por las respuestas 

PD. podrias (an) decirme para que sirve ese condenzador de poliester?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 26, 2010)

Si es lo que supongo, la función de ese condensador es generar una "resistencia" que inyecta una corriente al puente de diodos. La resistencia capacitiva sería igual a. Xc= 1/(2*pi*f*C). Luego la corriente sería aproximadamente Vac/Xc. Por lo tanto, al aumentar la capacidad del condensador la corriente aumenta debido a la disminución de Xc.

Un esquema (el condensador de poliéster está representado por C1):

http://img51.imageshack.us/i/ledac.png/


Ahora la salida con C1 valiendo 470nF:

http://img32.imageshack.us/i/ledac470n.png/

Ahora la misma corriente usando un valor de C1 de 1uF:

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/ledac1u.png/

Los voltajes AC son los mismo en ambos casos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Ene 27, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Si es lo que supongo, la función de ese condensador es generar una "resistencia" que inyecta una corriente al puente de diodos. La resistencia capacitiva sería igual a. Xc= 1/(2*pi*f*C). Luego la corriente sería aproximadamente Vac/Xc. Por lo tanto, al aumentar la capacidad del condensador la corriente aumenta debido a la disminución de Xc.
> 
> Un esquema (el condensador de poliéster está representado por C1):
> 
> ...



Jejeje..... no entendi muy bien... soy nuevo en esto  pero gracias 

les dejo las imagenes del circuito que viene en la lampara:











como mi camara sacaba borrozas las imagenes mejor lo escanee 

espero sus comentarios y gracias de nuevo por la pronta respuesta


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2010)

No hay problema.

Pues bien, prueba cambiando el condensador (eso marrón grande) por uno de 470nF (474, 400V). No deberías tener mayores problemas.


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Ene 27, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> No hay problema.
> 
> Pues bien, prueba cambiando el condensador (eso marrón grande) por uno de 470nF (474, 400V). No deberías tener mayores problemas.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta e informacion

entonces como pido el condensador en la tienda de electronica? condensador 470nF? condensador 474? o como? se supone que me deben dar uno igual? o cambia el color o algo?

de nuevo disculpa por que estoy comenzando en el mundo de la electronica

gracias de nuevo


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2010)

Tienes dos caminos:

1) Comprar uno igual al que está instalado y conectarlo en paralelo con el que ya está instalado.
2) Comprar uno de 470nF, 200V (y remover el que está instalado en este momento). El color debería ser el mismo; pero el tamaño es mayor.


Adiosín...!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2010)

.47 por 200 volt  que  es lo mismo que 470nf


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.

Si el espacio lo permite, compra un condensador igual al que hay en el circuito y lo sueldas en paralelo a dicho condensador (224 (0.22uF)  de 200V a 400V). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piccoro (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola, pues ya he comprado el condensador, solo necesito que me confirmen si es este y si lo pongo en paralelo como dicen o lo reemplazo por este mismo

gracias por su ayuda!! pondre fotos de antes y despues de hacer los cambios


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola.

Si es correcto y debes ponerlo en paralelo con el que ya está en el circuito. No tiene sentido que lo reemplaces por estarías igual que ahora, ya que no habrías modificado nada en el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piccoro (Ene 28, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si es correcto y debes ponerlo en paralelo con el que ya está en el circuito. No tiene sentido que lo reemplaces por estarías igual que ahora, ya que no habrías modificado nada en el circuito.
> 
> ...



perfecto, gracias elaficionado y jreyes por ayudarme desde el principio y tenerme paciencia por ser principiante en todo esto 

ya les contare como me fue

Pd. en este condensador no importa la polaridad verdad?  o si o.o?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2010)

no importa la polaridad


----------



## EMPRENDEDOR (Ene 29, 2010)

buenos dias desde colombia, soy nuevo en los foros, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema de como construir una lampara con leds.

gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
Ese condensador no tiene polaridad, sólo conectalo.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piccoro (Ene 29, 2010)

EMPRENDEDOR dijo:


> buenos dias desde colombia, soy nuevo en los foros, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un esquema de como construir una lampara con leds.
> 
> gracias.



Hola, pues yo compre el la lampara ya hecha, puedes ver el esquema en las fotos que puse:


----------



## jreyes (Ene 29, 2010)

¿Y cómo le fue con la lamparita?


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Ene 29, 2010)

No se que paso con mis imágenes pero ya re subí unas y agrego estas otras:

bulbo de 21 leds:






bulbo desarmado:





Leds atraves del bulbo:





Bulbo de 220Vca en un socket de 110Vca encendido (no da nada de luz!!! x_X):





Y agrego la imagen del condensador que compre para agregarle al bulbo/bombilla:





PD. Aun no he agregado el condensador por que se me perdió el cautin y ahora mismo estoy yendo a comprar uno nuevo


----------



## jreyes (Ene 29, 2010)

Se le perdió el cautín...  

Esas cosas a veces pasan.


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Ene 29, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Se le perdió el cautín...
> 
> Esas cosas a veces pasan.
> 
> ...



Jaja ya se que suena gracioso pero en realidad paso... es que me cambie de casa 

juraria que estaba en mi caja de herramientas pero anoche que llegue a casa para mi sorpresa la abro y que no la encuentro... me quede con las ganas de experimentar con lo del cambio del condensador


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

En casos extremos podes calentar un cuchillo o algo metalico en la hornalla y soldar con eso. Es en caso de extrema necesidad, pero te puede sacar del apuro. Tenes que hacer las cosas rapido por que se enfria.


----------



## piccoro (Ene 29, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> En casos extremos podes calentar un cuchillo o algo metalico en la hornalla y soldar con eso. Es en caso de extrema necesidad, pero te puede sacar del apuro. Tenes que hacer las cosas rapido por que se enfria.



de hecho intente pegando las patas de ambos condensadores con cinta adhesiva solo para probar, pero seguia dando la misma luz, asi que supongo que no estaban haciendo contacto, ya compre mi cautin nuevo, llegando a casa lo probare 

Espero que funcione todo el experimento jejeje 

ya les contare y pondre la foto comparativa

saludos 

Pues ya hice los cambios como se puede ver en la foto (espero no haberlo hecho mal...)






pero sigue dando poca luz T_T:






Que salio mal? no sera el resistor?


----------



## algp (Ene 30, 2010)

Yo tengo una lampara de mesa que uso con lampara de 18 LEDs, 1W.

La uso para trabajar con el portatil estando la luz de la habitacion apagada. La uso porque consume poca potencia. La cantidad de luz que proporciona es simplemente suficiente para eso: iluminar el portatil ubicado bajo la lampara y a una distancia de unos 40cmts.

Creo que aun sumando 3 LEDs mas me parece imposible esperar que la lampara te ilumine toda la habitacion en forma aceptable.

Una lampara ahorradora ( fluorescente ) de unos 20W si podria iluminar la habitacion en forma correcta. No esperes milagros de 1.5W.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola.
Si puedes obtener 220V de alguna manera, quitas el condensador que haz puesto y pruebas el foco con los 220V y así sabras cual es el brillo verdadero de la lámpara.
Ya con esto podras comparar si el cambio que haz hecho funcionó.

Esa foco colócalo en la lámpara de tu mesa y mira que tal alumbra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piccoro (Ene 30, 2010)

algp dijo:


> Yo tengo una lampara de mesa que uso con lampara de 18 LEDs, 1W.
> 
> La uso para trabajar con el portatil estando la luz de la habitacion apagada. La uso porque consume poca potencia. La cantidad de luz que proporciona es simplemente suficiente para eso: iluminar el portatil ubicado bajo la lampara y a una distancia de unos 40cmts.
> 
> ...




No espero milagros como dices pero simplemente es una luz muy tenue, incluso el que me la vendio (ya q la habia comprado) me dijo que no funcionaban a 110V solo a 220 (las especificaciones decian 110-220) y por eso la compre



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Si puedes obtener 220V de alguna manera, quitas el condensador que haz puesto y pruebas el foco con los 220V y así sabras cual es el brillo verdadero de la lámpara.
> Ya con esto podras comparar si el cambio que haz hecho funcionó.
> 
> ...



Si podria obtener los 220, pero tendria que sacar la linea, y no se si este bulbo da luz suficiente como para que valga la pena poner un socket a 220

por eso me gustaria probarla antes, pero como les digo no tengo como

Incluso usandola como lampara de mesa si me sirve para alcanzar ver algo pero no lo suficiente... es muy tenue

no la quiero usar para iluminar una habiacion completa, mi idea es poner 3  en una habitacion pequeña o incluso en la entrada de la casa pero no dan la suficiente luz

los leds de hecho se ven amarillos a traves del plastico


----------



## jreyes (Ene 31, 2010)

Prueba retirando la resistencia grandota que aparece ahí (aunque en primer lugar quita también el condensador que agregaste).


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.
No quites la resistencia, porque puedes fundir los diodos LEDs e incluso los rectificadores, esta resistencia es de protección de la corriente surge.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## algp (Ene 31, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con mi compatriota elaficionado. Quitar la resistencia asi "a ciegas" no es logico.

Lo logico es hacer lo que te recomendo el aficionado en un post anterior: Conectar *como prueba* la lampara a 220V, con el fin de comprobar como funciona con 220V. 

Ademas al hacer eso podrias ( con cuidado ) intentar medir tensiones en algunos puntos para verificar las tensiones en puntos de alimentacion de la lampara e intentar comprobar si puedes lograr algo similar al alimentarlo con 110V y modificando algunos componentes.

Ojo... nadie te recomendo hacer un cableado especial a 220V solo para esa lampara.

Solo se trata de conectar la lampara a 220V en forma temporal para hacer una prueba.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 31, 2010)

La corriente que pasa por lod diodos rectificadores y LEDs está limitada por el condensador (por su reactancia capacitiva).

Xc= 1/( 2*pi*f*C) => Xc=1/( 2*3.14*50*220nF) =14.4K Ohms.

La corriente en los leds será entonces: V/Xc => 110V/14.4K Ohms = 7.6mA Lo que es una corriente razonable; pero aún muy baja. Si coloca ambos condensadores en paralelo (sin la resistencia) la corriente será el doble.


Adiosín...!


----------



## huevoneitor (Ene 31, 2010)

es muy simple solo conectas una pila de 12v a un conjunto de 50 leds haciendo un rectangulo con ellos de 5*10 uno conectado delante del otro y al final de cada uno colocas una resistencia de 47 ohms que es la que impedira que se aruinen los leds con la carga positiva que lleva la corriente ok..


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.
La corriente de Envión (surge en inglés), ocurre cuando el condensador está decargado y se le aplica un voltaje, en ese instante la reactancia del condensador es cero ohmios (está en corto circuito), ese es el porque de la resistencia, para atenuar la gran corriente que se produciría sin ella y que la absorberían los diodos y los LEDs destruyendolos.
Supongamos que el condensador está descargado y enchufamos o conectamos la lámpara al voltaje de línea (110V / 220V) en el instante del voltaje pico (155V / 311V) la corriente que se genera será del voltaje pico entre la resistencias internas de los diodos y LEDs en serie (que son pequeñas).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jreyes (Ene 31, 2010)

elaficionado: la lámpara trabaja con corriente alterna y el condenasdor está entre la línea ac y el puente rectificador; por lo tanto, el condensador funciona como "una resistencia limitadora".


Adiosín...!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.

A lo que me refiero es que no se debe quitar la resitencia de 1K, que ya lo dije sirve para proteger al circuito de la corriente surge. 
El condensador trabaja como limitador eso no está en discusión, como ya dije el  punto es la función que desempeña la resistencia de 1K.

Una pregunta de sentido común ¿Si tú fabricaras el foco, le pondrías la resistencia de 1K?
Ya que por alguna razón los fabricantes de este foco ponen la resistencia 1K (no crees que es más barato para ellos no poner dicha resistencia. Ya que se ahorrarían el costo miles de resistencias)
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> elaficionado: la lámpara trabaja con corriente alterna y el condenasdor está entre la línea ac y el puente rectificador; por lo tanto, el condensador funciona como "una resistencia limitadora".


 Eso que tiene que ver?  El se refiere a limitar el pico de corriente en el momento de la conexion.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 31, 2010)

¿Cuál pico de corriente? No hay ningún condensador después de la salida de los diodos (que según tengo entendido son los que generan los picos de corriente al conectar el dispositivo a la red eléctrica).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> ¿Cuál pico de corriente? No hay ningún condensador después de la salida de los diodos (que según tengo entendido son los que generan los picos de corriente al conectar el dispositivo a la red eléctrica).


Ya que hiciste una simulacion con LTSpice, hace ahora una con la fuente empezando a 90° ( SINE(0 311 50 0 0 90) ) y un .TRAN 0 10m 0 uic  y fijate que pasa durante los primeros microsegundos.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ya que hiciste una simulacion con LTSpice, hace ahora una con la fuente empezando a 90° ( SINE(0 311 50 0 0 90) ) y un .TRAN 0 10m 0 uic  y fijate que pasa durante los primeros microsegundos.


Ok. Ahí aparece una corriente no repetitiva. Supongo que es una simulación en "la peor condición" ya que arrancando en 0° no aparece dicha corriente. Gracias por la aclaración! 


Adiosín...!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Ok. Ahí aparece una corriente no repetitiva. Supongo que es una simulación en "la peor condición" ya que arrancando en 0° no aparece dicha corriente.


Es la peor condicion de inicio "normal".  La realidad es que cuando conectes muy pocas veces va a ser con la tension cerca de 0, por lo que casi siempre vas a tener picos de corriente.

Pero cuando hay falsos contactos la corriente puede ser mayor. 
Si deja de hacer contacto cuando la linea pasa por +Vlinea (el condensador queda cargado +Vlinea) y vuelve a hacer contacto cuando la linea pasa por -Vlinea el pico de corriente sera el doble.

Tambien lo podes ver en el LTSpice agregandole al capacitor un voltaje inicial (ojo el signo) 
Ej. Declarar el valor del capacitor como:  .22u ic=311


----------



## jreyes (Feb 1, 2010)

Entiendí perfectamente. Aunque no pude introducir en el simulador el comando que pusiste .

Nuevamente gracias.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

En la misma ventana donde pones el valor del capacitor le agregas el voltaje inicial


----------



## jreyes (Feb 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias !!!


Adiosín...!


----------



## piccoro (Feb 2, 2010)

y me he quedado en las mismas :S

entonces quito el condensador que agregue y la resistencia?? pero si le quito la resistencia se me queman los led no??

como puedo hacer una conexion de 220 "temporal"? eso si me da miedo jeje no me vaya a quedar prendido de la corriente electrica 

gracias por todas sus respuestas

aun que esta vez si me dejaron mareado


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola piccoro.
Quieres experimentar (pero, puedes correr el riesgo de malograr el foco), cambia la resistencia de 1K por una de 510 ohm ó 560 ohm a 1W.
O puedes poner una resistencia de 1K 1/2W en paralelo con la resistencia de 1K en el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: jreyes, creo que lo que planteas es viable (aunque yo siempre usaría una resistencia), pero el asunto usar el circuito impreso existente y ocupar el espacio disponible.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2010)

Hice una simulación añadiendo un capacitor electrolítico. El pico de corriente desaparece (lo absorve el electrolítico).

Acá unos monos:







Cualquier error, por favor avisar


Adiosín...!


----------



## charlymanchila (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola perdon si no es molestia segun lo que se ve en la foto el circuito seria este. gracias si pueden corregir.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola. 
Es de 1K ó 1000 ohm 1W.
Creo que es de 3M ohm, pero con 2M ohm también estará bien.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## charlymanchila (Feb 9, 2010)

Gracias tenes razon mire de nuevo y es de 1k.


----------



## piccoro (Feb 9, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola piccoro.
> Quieres experimentar (pero, puedes correr el riesgo de malograr el foco), cambia la resistencia de 1K por una de 510 ohm ó 560 ohm a 1W.
> O puedes poner una resistencia de 1K 1/2W en paralelo con la resistencia de 1K en el circuito.
> 
> ...



Pues si quiero experimentar y pues si se llegara a quemar el foco pues no importa... tengo 3 de estos jeje 

Intentare lo que dices, lo malo es que en la tienda de electronica no siempre tienen lo que necesito 



charlymanchila dijo:


> Hola perdon si no es molestia segun lo que se ve en la foto el circuito seria este. gracias si pueden corregir.



Todavia no se hacer circuitos jejeje si no te confirmaba, por eso subi la foto, si necesitas alguna otra foto de alguno de sus componentes dime y la subo


----------



## charlymanchila (Feb 15, 2010)

Esta perfecto piccoro con las fotos que subiste se ve todo solo que no distingia los colores de los resistores pero solo era uno el de 1k, yo pense que era de 100. El circuito seria ese solo que en vez de 100 ohn seria 1k. gracias perdon por la demora es que se terminaron las vaciones y de nuevo al trabajo asi que me queda poco tiempo para  navegar.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 15, 2010)

@charlymanchila ese circuito que dibujaste anda bien? le quiero poner leds azules y colocar arriba de mi cama. tiene que ser si o si 21 o puedo poner 25? gracias.


----------



## charlymanchila (Feb 15, 2010)

Supuestamente anda, es un reelevamiento del circuito de una lampara comercial pero lo hice de las fotos que puso piccoro. fijate estan a la vista en la pagina 1.


----------



## elvicus (Feb 16, 2010)

creo que deberias poner la resistencia y el capacitor en serie, debido a que si el capacitor se cortocicuita la resistencia si sirva de proteccion a los demas componentes


----------



## piccoro (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya me perdi!! :S

entonces cual seria la solucion para que este bulbo funcione a 110 V?

el circuito que ven en las fotos es correcto para 220 V, de hecho lo puse en 110 V pero como les digo queda casi a obscuras, no pretendo que ilumine toda mi habitacion pero creo que deberia dar mas luz

tengo una linterna de 9 leds e ilumina muchisimo mas que esta de 220 conectada a 110 x_X


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola.

Haz probado poner una resistencia de 1K en paralelo con la resistencia del circuito.
Es decir, los dos condensadores de 0.22UF en paralelo y dos resistencias de de 1K en paralelo (la segunda resistencia de 1K ouede ser de 1/2W).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## piccoro (Feb 23, 2010)

por alla encontre este diagrama para hacer una lamapra de leds pero tambien es a 220 V, como puedo hacer que sea de 110 v??? x_x


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola.
Reemplaza las 3 resistencias por tres resistencia de 2.2K 2W.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## elvicus (Feb 24, 2010)

estimado piccoro dai macu! jajaja justo vi este tema en un curso de verano y asi como me explicaron a mi y entendi pues te lo explicare porque de esto se trata el foro, para realizar toa la circuiteria vamos a proceder a hacer calculos, no tan complicados, la cosa es asi. too el circuito se trata de una diferencia de potencial, como si fueran resistencias, primero tienes *QU*e ver cuantos leds vas a usar y cuanto consume esos leds en voltaje, ponte que consuman 2 volts y si usas 15 leds entonces es 30 volts, ahora tienes que saber como funciona el puente de diodos, sabras que funcionan dos diodos en cada fase, 2 en positiva y 2 en negativa, entonces estos dos que estan en funcionamiento consumen 1.7 por cada diodo y por los dos 3.4 volts, entonces hasta ahora tenemos un total de 30 + 3.4 volts = 33.4 volts, para elegir la resistencia R2,que es la resistencia de proteccion de los diodos, tienes que suponer que se cortocircuitan todos los diodos, entonces esta pasando unos 30 volts por esa resistencia con una corriente de 15mA(el cual puse que consumen los diodos), hacemos una ley de ohm, 30/15mA y tenemos una resistencia R2 de 2Kohm, el capacitor C2 puede ser de 470 uF electrolitico, este tiene que aguantar el voltaje que saldra del puente de diodos hasta un poquito mas, si el conjunto va a aguantar unos 3 volts entonces pones un capacitor de 470uF de 45 volts o uno por hay cercano, bueno como ya tenemos lo que consume en corriente y voltaje too el conjunto de leds y diodos rectificadores( 15mA aprox y 33.4 volts), entonces regresamos a la circuiteria en serie de 110 volts, C1 - R1 - conjunto de leds y diodos. pues restamos 110 - 33.4 = 76.6 volts, como sabemos que el conjunto consumira 15mA, entonces hacemos otra vez V=IR, R va a ser igual a la resistenca R1 mas la reactancia del capacitor C1, R = 76.6 / 15 mA = 5.1Kohm, ponemos un valor comercial de resistencia R1 = 2K para hallar la potencia pes P=I2*R=0.45 aprox, entonces de 1/2 Watt, y el capacitor lo hallamos con la formula C2 = 1/(2*pi*f*Xc), donde Xc es 3.1 K, la frecuencia es la que viene del enchufe, creo que 50Hz para 110, nolo se eso averiguas. lo calculas y sale maso 1uF, compras uno mayor al voltaje que utilizaras, si vas a usar 110, compra de uno mas de 300 volts. bueno eso es todo, nose como adjuntar una imagen si me ayudan la subo para que puedas verlo mejor. saludos  espero haberte ayudado


----------



## josb86 (Jul 15, 2010)

elvicus dijo:


> estimado piccoro dai macu! jajaja justo vi este tema en un curso de verano y asi como me explicaron a mi y entendi pues te lo explicare porque de esto se trata el foro, para realizar toa la circuiteria vamos a proceder a hacer calculos, no tan complicados, la cosa es asi. too el circuito se trata de una diferencia de potencial, como si fueran resistencias, primero tienes *QU*e ver cuantos leds vas a usar y cuanto consume esos leds en voltaje, ponte que consuman 2 volts y si usas 15 leds entonces es 30 volts, ahora tienes que saber como funciona el puente de diodos, sabras que funcionan dos diodos en cada fase, 2 en positiva y 2 en negativa, entonces estos dos que estan en funcionamiento consumen 1.7 por cada diodo y por los dos 3.4 volts, entonces hasta ahora tenemos un total de 30 + 3.4 volts = 33.4 volts, para elegir la resistencia R2,que es la resistencia de proteccion de los diodos, tienes que suponer que se cortocircuitan todos los diodos, entonces esta pasando unos 30 volts por esa resistencia con una corriente de 15mA(el cual puse que consumen los diodos), hacemos una ley de ohm, 30/15mA y tenemos una resistencia R2 de 2Kohm, el capacitor C2 puede ser de 470 uF electrolitico, este tiene que aguantar el voltaje que saldra del puente de diodos hasta un poquito mas, si el conjunto va a aguantar unos 3 volts entonces pones un capacitor de 470uF de 45 volts o uno por hay cercano, bueno como ya tenemos lo que consume en corriente y voltaje too el conjunto de leds y diodos rectificadores( 15mA aprox y 33.4 volts), entonces regresamos a la circuiteria en serie de 110 volts, C1 - R1 - conjunto de leds y diodos. pues restamos 110 - 33.4 = 76.6 volts, como sabemos que el conjunto consumira 15mA, entonces hacemos otra vez V=IR, R va a ser igual a la resistenca R1 mas la reactancia del capacitor C1, R = 76.6 / 15 mA = 5.1Kohm, ponemos un valor comercial de resistencia R1 = 2K para hallar la potencia pes P=I2*R=0.45 aprox, entonces de 1/2 Watt, y el capacitor lo hallamos con la formula C2 = 1/(2*pi*f*Xc), donde Xc es 3.1 K, la frecuencia es la que viene del enchufe, creo que 50Hz para 110, nolo se eso averiguas. lo calculas y sale maso 1uF, compras uno mayor al voltaje que utilizaras, si vas a usar 110, compra de uno mas de 300 volts. bueno eso es todo, nose como adjuntar una imagen si me ayudan la subo para que puedas verlo mejor. saludos  espero haberte ayudado



hola puedes subir la imagen a un servidor o adjuntarle aquí mismo


----------



## Hollman (Dic 27, 2010)

Amigo Piccoro yo te recomiendo que cambies el condensador de 224 o sea de 0.22 uF por éste otro de 0.47 uF cuando se conecta a 110/120 VAC y de 0.22 uF cuando es a 220/240 VAC, me hago entender?..... acá les dejo esquemático de un sencillo circuito para encender uno o varios led con ac sin que se destruyan.

http://www.unicrom.com/pic_display.asp?id=28&titulo=LEDs conectados a 120/240 voltios AC

Ya lo probé y si funcionó, pero el capacitor deben colocarlo a 1uF así si da correcta iluminación, los leds toman el voltaje que necesitan, la resistencia de 1K deben colocarla recomendablemente a 1W OJO! el condensador o capacitor debe ser sin polaridad, soportar mas de la tensión al que lo están conectando. alguna cosa pregunten, espero que haya servido mi colaboración. Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## danerleonardo (Mar 10, 2012)

Sólo cambia el capacitor por uno de .47uF y la resistencia por una de 1k 1W y olalá que bruto como brillan los led jajajaja Comenta si te sirvió


----------

